# Specs, Puppy drum, and flounder



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

With the current weather conditions where should I go to catch some of these fish?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Only place holding all three of them would be rudees or lynhaven inlet.


----------



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

IPNURWATER said:


> Only place holding all three of them would be rudees or lynhaven inlet.


It doesn't have to be all 3 at one time. I would be happy with any of the 3.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

Rudee is good but a lot of undersized flounders. Bring some gotcha plugs and have fun catching snapper blues.


----------



## rmorris17 (Aug 6, 2015)

Anywhere with a good steady current and structure has done well for me


----------



## cjones26 (Aug 7, 2013)

Thanks for the advice folks


----------

